# driver for new monitor?



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 3, 2007)

its a LG FLATRON L194WS its only an analouge connection but i dont care,its crap loads better than the old crt.

its very similar to this-
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-049-LG&groupid=17&catid=276&subcat=

except mine has no dvi.

anyway,is there any chance someone might have thae same monitor or could find me a driver please? i cant seem to find one.

i cant get windows to run it at its native 1440x900 resolution and its on 1280x1024.as far as i know its better to run a monitor at its native resolution.

thanks.

tigger.


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 3, 2007)

If don't have any luck finding drivers you can try Powerstrip.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks,iam am correct about the native thing yes/no?


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a link for the Firmware for that monitor, the second link does not list your driver number specifically, you may need to search for it with the model name not number.

Intel firmware link; www.atf.ee/atf.xls
Drivers should be here; http://www.helpdrivers.com/ingles/listado/panel.asp?marca=LG&perif=monitores


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes it's best to run it at it's native resolution just for best quality. It won't harm the monitor in any way.


----------



## Ripper3 (Oct 3, 2007)

You should be able to manually set it in the CCC, if you have it installed, but I'm guessing you don't.
Other than that, Powerstrip works just fine, as suggested.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 3, 2007)

i found it,its this one-

http://uk.lge.com/products/model/detail/widescreen_l194ws.jhtml#

i still cant find a driver,i am gonna try and contact lg.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 3, 2007)

oh thanks ripper3,i will install the ccc if i have to.

EDIT-ccc did the trick.thx guys.i will still try and source the driver.

it looks much sharper on its native resolution than it did on 1280x1024.


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 3, 2007)

EDIT; update(bad link)

Finaly found the drivers download section on the LG site;
http://www.lge.com/support/software.jsp


----------



## destis (Jan 13, 2011)

*Same problem*

Hello, I seem to have the same problem. Though I see your posts were long ago but right now you're my only hope so here goes nothing. Did you find the drivers for your monitor? Looks like LG doesn't provide a driver for l194ws on their site. And what is CCC?


----------



## LGV (Jan 13, 2011)

destis said:


> Hello, I seem to have the same problem. Though I see your posts were long ago but right now you're my only hope so here goes nothing. Did you find the drivers for your monitor? Looks like LG doesn't provide a driver for l194ws on their site. And what is CCC?




its in the ati driver pack (sorry AMD)


----------



## destis (Jan 13, 2011)

:/ i have nvidia


----------



## LGV (Jan 13, 2011)

destis said:


> :/ i have nvidia





then you dont need it

dont need driver ether.

and please in future do not hijack athers  thread


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 13, 2011)

Here's the link to the driver:

http://www.lg.com/uk/support/produc...documents&targetPage=support-product-profile#


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 13, 2011)

LGV said:


> then you dont need it
> 
> dont need driver ether.
> 
> and please in future do not highjack athers  thread



LGV, the guy is new here and needed help. In future, do not be an arse to others, it's not the TPU way. 


(And it's hijack btw)


----------



## destis (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry for the hijacking, just figured that the guy who had the same problem would be more likely to respond to his own thread.

Anyways, I tried to install the driver mentioned above but the system told me my drivers are the best ones right now. So I'm kinda lost here, I can only adjust my resolution max to 1280x1024 and I have a few games that when I try to launch the screen goes black and shows me a message 75/85 hz. Changing the hz to more or less doesn't help. Have one more question, what does generic non-pnp monitor mean?


----------



## LGV (Jan 13, 2011)

generic; nathing to worry abaut

but 75/85 yes, see problem here, as your monitor Horizontal Freq. 30 - 83 kHz (Automatic)
Vertical Freq. 56 - 75 Hz (Automatic)

try set up sync properly

like native for yours is;; Max VESA 1440 x 900 @75 Hz
Recommend VESA 1440 x 900 @60 Hz

in nvidia control panel

your games will be fine after thet to.  so; res is 1440x 900 but on 60 refresh rate

forget; try set your refresh rate lower first then save, then res set up, then save.


----------



## destis (Jan 13, 2011)

Didn't work with the games, but at least now I know how to increase the resolution without errors. Thanks


----------



## LGV (Jan 13, 2011)

destis said:


> Didn't work with the games, but at least now I know how to increase the resolution without errors. Thanks




tell me your os, video, psu, cpu please
then we may can help you more.


BTW what games tell thet too, but try run your games same as your monitor set up, will help most case, trust me.


PSU= power supply unit


----------



## destis (Jan 13, 2011)

Pentium Dual-Core CPU E6500@ 2.93GHz  2.93GHz, 64-bit operating system W7, 4GB RAM, NVidia GeForce GT 240 1GB

Not sure what PSU means 

Well I had problems with Darksiders at first but I fixed it through its launch where I could change the resolution. Now I was trying to launch Super Meat Boy but since this one doesn't have the neat capability of pre-configuring the game settings before you start to play, I just get a black screen with those HZ. Well I tryed almost every configuration I could set up but no success. It doesn't even matter if I have already changed my refresh rate to 60 Hz, when I launch the game it always shows 75Hz/60Hz (mm earlier I said 75/80, dunno if I made a mistake or something changed :/)

Edit: Also what's interesting is that I can't make a higher resolution than 1280x1024 the simple way through personalisation, only NVidia control panel let's me do that, kinda strange in my opinion. When I try to change the resolution like that I also get the black screen with that message


----------



## LGV (Jan 13, 2011)

destis said:


> Pentium Dual-Core CPU E6500@ 2.93GHz  2.93GHz, 64-bit operating system W7, 4GB RAM, NVidia GeForce GT 240 1GB
> 
> Not sure what PSU means
> 
> ...



I look into, stay.
psu is the power supply unit, you have to open your PC to see; usaly left up corner


----------



## LGV (Jan 13, 2011)

Some general tips for those having trouble launching / opening the game / crashing. Some people may be experiencing a black screen with a cursor showing and sound / audio still working. These suggestions work for that too, as well as lag / stuttering:

-- If you're using Windows 7, right click the game's exe -> properties -- and set the compatibility to Windows XP Service Pack 3 (SP3)
-- Run the game in administrator mode
-- Apply the latest game patch
-- Change your resolution (preferably to something lower), and then run the game
-- Verify the integrity of your game cache through Steam
-- Delete your local content, and then try downloading and re-installing
-- Though not commonly necessary for this game, you can try setting the game to run with only 1 or 2 cores by loading task manager while the game is open (CTRL+ALT+DEL), right clicking the game under the processes tab, selecting "set affinity" and then choosing the first 2 cores. This may fix some lag problems or general playability problems
-- Though not recommended, you can also try loading task manager as mentioned above, right clicking the game under the "Processes" tab, Set Priority -> High. This generally is not recommended as it can cause instability with the game that can cause your game to freeze. It does not solve a problem if it creates another one, now does it? That's why I won't recommend it

let me know.
ather games?
you run OS in admin?


you try in admin mood to open win desktope right clikk- screen res- advenced settings- monitor tab-refreshrate ( I recomend you to set 59 hz here! ok??  then change it- save- then go try res again here


also woud try to fresh
directx11
nvidia driver
MB driver as well


for this game first set win to any of the followibg; lscreen force full screen mode
-windowed force windowed mode
-640x480 force 640 x 480 resolution
-800x600 force 800 x 600 resolution
-1024x768 force 1024 x 768 resolution

then try


one more thin for now; need to know; your overclock stable?  try this; http://www.wprime.net/
run it for abaut 1 hour for now


----------



## destis (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. One last question: is there any general way to set game resolutions outside the game? Like writing into some file that some specific game should open in a certain resolution?


----------



## LGV (Jan 13, 2011)

destis said:


> Thanks for the tips. One last question: is there any general way to set game resolutions outside the game? Like writing into some file that some specific game should open in a certain resolution?




no sorry, programs mostly have to run to set up, i know :shadedshu
 you can run it windowed mode
and try new game allways low res first in win.

shoud working now if you did all... dos it?


----------



## destis (Jan 14, 2011)

Yay it works!  thanks dude


----------



## LGV (Jan 14, 2011)

you wellcome!!


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 14, 2011)

destis said:


> Anyways, I tried to install the driver mentioned above but the system told me my drivers are the best ones right now. So I'm kinda lost here



Doesn't matter.  Install it anyway.

Also, don't run games in windowed mode.  Ever.  It decreases performance seriously.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 14, 2011)

For those of you who can't find a driver for  your monitor, but for some reason need one other than the default Windows driver.  You can use moninfo to extract your monitors EDID information and save it as a .inf file which you can use as a driver.


----------

